# Broken crate pans



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

Didn't know where else to put this so I'm putting it here and it can be moved if need be.

I have 3 wire crates that have plastic pans in them that have cracked and split. With shipping it costs just about as much as a brand new crate to buy just a replacement pan and they may not even fit quite right. Is there any way that anyone has tried to repair this - I can't be the only one with this issue? I've thought about spray rubber or silicone caulk maybe. Think either would work? I just need the pan to be waterproof again - if there are accidents in the crate they run out through the cracks now.


----------



## High5 (Apr 21, 2011)

What about duct tape?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

rubber cement stuff and duct tape on the bottom of the pan. Should work until you're able to find new pans that arent so expensive. I've never heard of pans costing as much as a new crate. We had to replace one of the pans in one of the crates we have and it only cost us $25 + 4.99 shipping from petsmart.


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

I have the same problem. I have a cracked pan with several holes in it as well. I tried the duct tape on top and bottom of the pan but with all the scratching as little pups just learning about crate training they eventually get throught the duct tape as well. I tried putting a thick blanket inside and so far so good on our end.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Gilly1331 said:


> I have the same problem. I have a cracked pan with several holes in it as well. I tried the duct tape on top and bottom of the pan but with all the scratching as little pups just learning about crate training they eventually get throught the duct tape as well. I tried putting a thick blanket inside and so far so good on our end.


 
if you can, they made a rubber type paste that you can put on the top of the pan that would blend in nicely and hold it together and then only put the duct tape on the underside of the pan. It really helped with the pans we had to replace. Its either rubber cement which you can also put mostly on the underside of the pan and then duct tape over it when its dry and sealed. I'll have to ask hubby what exactly he used but it worked for a good 6 months no problems.


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

Duct tape alone hasn't worked for me. I was looking just all over the internet for my sizes that I need and I could find the pans for about $30 and then shipping was another $15-20 so that was a bit too much. None of my local stores stock them. So I was trying to find a way to fix what I've got. Berlin is a chewer and she will chew up a towel or any bedding I could put in there so that's a no-go. Maybe I will try the spray rubber stuff so it would still be flexible.


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

Check around your area for a boat repair place. They may have something that might work. You can also try a fiberglass repair kit.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I would probably use a standard color-matched flexible caulk. But since the dog may paw that up, I'd rivet a sheet of plexiglass (or some other rigid extruded plastic) into the pan. You can get the plastic at a plastic supply (cheaper) or at Lowes/Home Depot (more expensive).


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

What brand crate are you using? I had terrible issues with breaking pans in my Midwest crates but switched to Precision - which are a little bit more rubbery/flexible and my pans stopped cracking.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Same issue here. I noticed the precision crate I have the tray is more like rubber than plastic. The other crates have plastic cracking trays. I just took out the one from the large crate for the pen. Replaced it with stall mat. You could put some stall matting in the ones that dont spill or mess. Or even put some absorbent material under the entire thing and use a stall mat. You have to cut them to fit ofcourse.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Found this part on a website:

*Midwest's new replacement crate pans are designed with a composite plastic blend making them not only easy to clean but stronger and more durable than the old ABS plastic pans which came with most wire crates and cages. *

*Dog Crate Replacement Tray Pans Floor Pan Trays For Most Crates&*


----------



## Uniballer (Mar 12, 2002)

5-minute epoxy should bond most any plastic except polyethylene and polypropylene. Devcon Plastic Welder does bond better to some plastics. This might be cost effective if you don't need too much and the repair (and tray) will last a while. Any hardware store around here carries this stuff.


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

Go to Home depot get some loctite polyurethane caulk use it on the bottom of the pan. Let it harden, do it again. After it hardens, use duct tape over it on both sides. 

No way that crack is ever opening again. 

Loctite polyurethane caulk is the greatest home caulk repair out their. The stuff will last forever. Do not use those 3m caulks for anything they are horrible.


----------



## A.Gold (Apr 24, 2021)

spiritsmom said:


> Didn't know where else to put this so I'm putting it here and it can be moved if need be.
> 
> I have 3 wire crates that have plastic pans in them that have cracked and split. With shipping it costs just about as much as a brand new crate to buy just a replacement pan and they may not even fit quite right. Is there any way that anyone has tried to repair this - I can't be the only one with this issue? I've thought about spray rubber or silicone caulk maybe. Think either would work? I just need the pan to be waterproof again - if there are accidents in the crate they run out through the cracks now.


*I broke well my son but it could easily have been me. The pan to our brand new 42” crate as he was removing it from the box. Just split about 3in right in the middle. He has got some flex seal tape for Christmas ( he Autistic and obsessed with everything flex seal). I used the Flex Tape on it and it has lasted for around 4 months and that is through washing the tray with a sponge and Dawn. Then rinsing it with the jet mode of the water hose. They just now have started scratching at it and got grooves in it that I have to scrub the waste out of. It I had more tape I would just do it again. Now I am dealing with the fact that Plex just decided to eat a hole through the middle of it some how. I will be using Flex something on it to. Like you I tried replacing the pan with a Midwest which mine is not and the sides are to high it won’t go in. Can’t find a replacement tray for my brand and the other tray of that size is more than the $60 kennel. Good luck!!*


----------

